# Schwinn Hornet serial number just doesn't match those on published lists



## chuck margosian (Nov 15, 2012)

i am new to Schwinn and have recently acquired a vintage Hornet heavy weight - history unknown. The serial number is stamped just above the left dropout as was standard practice for some early '50s bikes, but it doesn't seem to match any of the number ranges on the published lists as it is a 6-digit number rather than a 7-digit number (No. H03899.)  It's Chicago-made and has a Delta Rocket Ray fender light. Can anyone help me identify the year of manufacture? Many thanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2012)

According to the Schwinn HW book--early '53 V/r Shawn


----------



## chuck margosian (Nov 15, 2012)

*Schwinn serial No.*

Thanks for checking this. I'm just starting the education curve on this machine. -- Chuck


----------



## snickle (Nov 15, 2012)

I dont think Schwinn used 7 digits until the 60's


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2012)

I think there was a print error on the date codes on Angelfire. This should start at H zero, not H six.

01/12 to 01/14 ------- H60001 ----------------- H16956


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 16, 2012)

*Schwinn Numbers In The 50's*

They reused/remixed their numbers with no documention to trace them and the stamps dont seem very reliable for nailing down a specific year of manufacture.I have an original  57-58 girls Hornet which is a middleweight,it has an early 56 s/n.The Hornet was still a ballooner in 56 so far as I can tell. My frame might have beeen made in March 56 and sat for a couple of years?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2012)

On the 1956 Schwinn Price Guide there were two Hornets, the Deluxe Hornet and the "popular" Hornet. Two different model numbers and rim sizes. D for balloon and F for middleweight

Boys Hornet Deluxe..Model D-19  Balloon tires ... The Deluxe Hornet was not offered in a girls model in 56
Boys Hornet.............Model F-15  Middleweight... Girls Middleweight model F-65


----------



## spoker (Nov 17, 2012)

*serial number*

does it have the 2 diget code on the inside left fork leg?


----------



## chuck margosian (Nov 17, 2012)

*checked inside left fork for 2-digit #s - none found.*



spoker said:


> does it have the 2 diget code on the inside left fork leg?




Thanks - just checked the inside leg of the left fork - no numbers at all.


----------



## spoker (Nov 17, 2012)

*serial number*

th 2 digit code is usually right above the axle,they had codes on them for warranty purposes,somtimes have to sand the area they sometimes are hard to see,i have a 56 ballooner with the fork code of25,march 55 for the fork.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey, why don't you guys start a serial number project like all the other guys have for the other brands. start with the known lists and develop the finer points from there. it would be really helpful for inexperienced collectors and non Schwinn guys like me. the alternative is you guys can have this discussion all over again when the next guy shows up with a Schwinn serial# and questions.
just saying


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2012)

chuck margosian said:


> Thanks - just checked the inside leg of the left fork - no numbers at all.




The numbers are small with some not very deep. They are just above the dropout so you might have to take the wheel out to see it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I believe we beat this one to death--an early 53 #. The question I posted was for a post war # before the '48 fire. I know somewhere in the past some folks posted some pre-fire #s but for the life of me I can't find them using the search feature. I know that there are few people working on reconstructing these lists including John Pollizzi but he has postponed publishing as far as I know. Soooo if anyone has some decent lists posting them would be nice....jus sayin. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 19, 2012)

*Interesting...*



GTs58 said:


> On the 1956 Schwinn Price Guide there were two Hornets, the Deluxe Hornet and the "popular" Hornet. Two different model numbers and rim sizes. D for balloon and F for middleweight
> 
> Boys Hornet Deluxe..Model D-19  Balloon tires ... The Deluxe Hornet was not offered in a girls model in 56
> Boys Hornet.............Model F-15  Middleweight... Girls Middleweight model F-65




Is the price guide you're referring to on the Trfindley site? I dont see anything signifing D and F for balloon and middleweight. I can barely make out a note for the asterisks on the far right below the prices. Does this refer to the tires?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2012)

*Why reinvent the s2...here you go fellow bikers*

http://www.johnsvintagebikes.com/dating/Schwinn_date_codes.pdf


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 19, 2012)

well, I can think of at least one glaring reason. when new people go looking for the serials they come here and ask, if it was posted here and easy to find it would take all the repetition out of it. another would be that it would help with hammering out the prewar numbers, and other subtleties.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2012)

That's good now I want to see numbers for before Aug 48! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2012)

That's good--the post Aug 48 numbers are published in a number of places--now I want to see numbers for before Aug 48! V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> Is the price guide you're referring to on the Trfindley site? I dont see anything signifing D and F for balloon and middleweight. I can barely make out a note for the asterisks on the far right below the prices. Does this refer to the tires?




Yes, it is also on the Findley site. Look under the model heading on the far left.

D models are ballooners
F models are middleweights
W models are lightweights
J models are juvenile
P is Paramounts
S is special, Cycle Trucks
T is Tandems
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1956.html

Here's the 1955 Price Guide. This might help you see the difference a little better

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955.html


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> http://www.johnsvintagebikes.com/dating/Schwinn_date_codes.pdf




Looks like someone copied someones list and has the same error for the first of 1953. How can you start at 60001 and *go down *to 16956  

Quote:
I think there was a print error on the date codes on Angelfire. This should start at H zero, not H six.

01/12 to 01/14 ------- H60001 ----------------- H16956


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 20, 2012)

*Yep,It sure looks Like The D and F Differentiate The Two...*



GTs58 said:


> Yes, it is also on the Findley site. Look under the model heading on the far left.
> 
> D models are ballooners
> F models are middleweights
> ...




I've looked that page over many times and had my bike for a few years now and didnt notice that in the literature.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> I've looked that page over many times and had my bike for a few years now and didnt notice that in the literature.
> Thanks for the heads up!




So now you know that your Hornet is actually a 56 model and not a 57-58.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 21, 2012)

*Yep...*



GTs58 said:


> So now you know that your Hornet is actually a 56 model and not a 57-58.




I think its March '56.I'll check the number again


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 21, 2012)

several people have started collecting pre 48 serial numbers. I have like 8 or 9 46-47 models. 
My 48 WZ seial number if you calculate the production daily, and then subtract that number, it would appear that my WZ was probably in the plant being built when the fire occured. It shows like 3 production days before the 48  list starts. 
My 53 serial numbered 24 inch ladies skiptooth balloon frame has the serial number on the crank! 

There was an disccussed effort to collect serial numbers I started on one of the closed Schwinn Forums years ago, until bickering got that forum dumped. The came back with a new one, now thats gone. 
There was a SSGG private site built to avoid the flamers, but that closed, after civility resumed. 
SOMEONE PLEASE MAKE A DARN WEBSITE SO WE CAN REBUILD THE SERIAL NUMBER LIST!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2012)

cyclebuster said:


> several people have started collecting pre 48 serial numbers. I have like 8 or 9 46-47 models.
> My 48 WZ seial number if you calculate the production daily, and then subtract that number, it would appear that my WZ was probably in the plant being built when the fire occured. It shows like 3 production days before the 48  list starts.
> My 53 serial numbered 24 inch ladies skiptooth balloon frame has the serial number on the crank!
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 21, 2012)

*Youre killin my buzzz big daddy o....*



GTs58 said:


> cyclebuster said:
> 
> 
> > several people have started collecting pre 48 serial numbers. I have like 8 or 9 46-47 models.
> ...


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2012)

*dates*

interesing


----------

